# Shower stall doors



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a question for the guys that do residential on a daily basis , when you bid a house does your bid include the shower stall doors,towel bars ,soap holder . I'm a commercial plumber so any help or insight to this will be helpful, The couple of houses I have done the gc bought the shower doors, towel bars and all the barhroom amenities less plumbing fixtures.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

If by shower door your talking strictly a shower and not a tub with shower head then yes shower door is included in the price . As for t p holders and soap dishes . If they want it to match the faucet say everything from delta I can do that but not very often on a spec home . Gc normally grabs the little stuff .


----------



## whiskeytango (Jul 20, 2012)

Typically we just do plumbing fixtures, builder gets a glass guy to do the shower doors, trim guys do towel rings and bars. Sometimes we do closet rods or a shower curtain rod.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Builder always furnishes the shower door or tub/shower door. The towel bars, towel rings, TP holders are furnished by the builder and installed by the trim carpenter.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Get expectations in writing or just spell out what you will be responsible for up front. Typically a GC takes care of them but you will have that one new or sorry one that expects it without any prior discussions. The shower doors may be the only gray area.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Never had to supply that, I'm not a glass contractor or glazer. Don't want be liable for that.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Builder always furnishes the shower door or tub/shower door. The towel bars, towel rings, TP holders are furnished by the builder and installed by the trim carpenter.


This is exactly what I was thinking , I'm not a glass door installer . Just wanted some confirmation from plumbers that do residential regularly. Thank you . The guy i'm giving a price to just asked if I could provide them , then he would install . Those kohler 40" shower doors are very pricey. So thanks for the input , the bids Or proposals I give the exclusions are longer than the bid itself. Lol thanks again guys


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

we steer clear of stuff like that. acessories like that are best left to the gc's punch list guys. if your not set up (tool wise) it can burn up a lot of time.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justme said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking , I'm not a glass door installer . Just wanted some confirmation from plumbers that do residential regularly. Thank you . The guy i'm giving a price to just asked if I could provide them , then he would install . Those kohler 40" shower doors are very pricey. So thanks for the input , the bids Or proposals I give the exclusions are longer than the bid itself. Lol thanks again guys


We don't do new construction but we do A LOT of bath renovations and if there is a door, we provide and install it. I think on the new work around here, they either use a glass shop or the tile setter. 

If you are going to do the door, check with Basco or Alumax. They have a wider variety than Kohler and I think their upper end stuff is superior to Kohler's offering.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I do residential, and we install all bathroom appurtenances, except the shower doors, the glaziers get that work. On an 80 story building you can keep two apprentices going for six months putting in backing for towel bars and TP holders, and another six months installing them on the trim.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Side note on us installing doors. That is only if we installed the tub/shower surround. If it is someone else's unit (especially if it is tile or marble). We would not touch it with a ten foot pole. WAY too much risk resting in someone else's hands.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Became an expert removing the tub slider doors... installing is another story..


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I dont include shower doors in my bids


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

whiskeytango said:


> Typically we just do plumbing fixtures, builder gets a glass guy to do the shower doors, trim guys do towel rings and bars. Sometimes we do closet rods or a shower curtain rod.





Titan Plumbing said:


> Builder always furnishes the shower door or tub/shower door. The towel bars, towel rings, TP holders are furnished by the builder and installed by the trim carpenter.


This. When customers ask me to do shower doors I just tell them, "You don't want a shower door installer that has to read the instructions. :laughing: Call a shower door company." I have supplied (not installed) shower doors a few times, but it's rare.

Once in a while I'll supply TP holders, towel bars & rings and that kind of stuff, but usually not. It usually happens when the customers have picked stuff at my supplier's showroom and just handed me the list. I don't install them - just supply them.


----------

